# SERRASALMUS HOLLANDI



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLO
What can you tell me about this specie, I belive thatis the ono that i bougth, but how can I know that is a serrasalmus hollandi or a pygocentrus nattereri.
How should I feed them, How big do the can growth and how big should be the tank, for 3 of them


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Hollandi info OPEFE


----------



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLO 
Thanks, but how can I know that my piranhas are pygocentros nattereri or if they are serrasalmus hollandi. The article that you send me say that the serrasalmus hollandi only grown up until have a lengt of 13cm and the guy thatsold me the piranhas say that he has 25cm piranhas, so do you thing thtat they are pygocentrus nattererei.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

You probably most deffiinatly have a red

But you need some pics to make sure


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yea! pic would help alot.


----------



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLO 
Oright, Im going to take some pictures,I belive that I have took somo pictures, but I didnt have my camera in this house, so plese be patient probily tomorrow Im going to shows you the pictures


----------



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLO
The picture of my piranhas are here:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

you put a rhom together??







that is not a good idea my friend... soon or later you will end up with dead fish in your tank.


----------



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLO
Excuse me, but i didnt anderten that you sed, whats a rhom?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

LEO SOL said:


> HELLO
> Excuse me, but i didnt anderten that you sed, whats a rhom?


ok........the pic that you post?? what kind of piranha is that/?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the fish u have are definately a serra of some sort, you need to keep them in solitary tanks, they dont tollerate each other!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The Ps you got look like S. rhombeus to me (better pics will help confirm ID)...anyway they are Serras (Serrasalmus genre) so you should keep them separated to avoid/reduce casualties...nice Ps anyway...:nod: !


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

They are more than likely, both Rhombeus.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah! it is a rhom....take it out now, and put them 1 per tank.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

3 rhoms in the same tank = trouble

EDIT* nice fish by the way


----------



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLO 
Thanks for the aswers, but could you show me some pictures of adults serrasalmus rhombeus, theguy that sold me the piranhas (I bougth them by internet) said that he have a lot of this piranhas in the same tank, so that is not true, right.
And plese send me pictures acout the piranhas.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

LEO SOL said:


> HELLO
> Thanks for the aswers, but could you show me some pictures of adults serrasalmus rhombeus, theguy that sold me the piranhas (I bougth them by internet) said that he have a lot of this piranhas in the same tank, so that is not true, right.
> And plese send me pictures acout the piranhas.


yes! it true that some fish store put them in the same tank, becuase they can't not spare some many tank for each rhom.so they have to put them together but only for a while.

but if it in your tank, you must keep them 1 per tank..
here are link that will help you with all piranha you know to know about.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/in...&OrderBy=common


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

LEO SOL said:


> HELLO
> Thanks for the aswers, but could you show me some pictures of adults serrasalmus rhombeus, theguy that sold me the piranhas (I bougth them by internet) said that he have a lot of this piranhas in the same tank, so that is not true, right.
> And plese send me pictures acout the piranhas.


Never trust most "guys" that sell you Ps...most of them are more interested on making money than taking good care of fish...certainly most LFS keep serras together and they might do nice for a while (since they are weak or stressed) but IME (collecting Ps since 1989) i can guarantee you eventually Ps will start to kill each other...so you better separate those Rhoms ASAP...







!


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

Serrasalmus hollandi usually have abit of a red hook on their anal fin compared to rhoms, also when young hollandi have a more pointed snout than rhoms...it doesn't look like a hollandi to me, I'd say rhom...either way it is a great idea to separate them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> colt Posted Today, 10:52 PM
> Serrasalmus hollandi usually have abit of a red hook on their anal fin compared to rhoms, also when *young hollandi have a more pointed snout than rhoms*...it doesn't look like a hollandi to me, I'd say rhom...either way it is a great idea to separate them.


S. hollandi (Bolivia) = S. eigenmanni.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > colt Posted Today, 10:52 PM
> > Serrasalmus hollandi usually have abit of a red hook on their anal fin compared to rhoms, also when *young hollandi have a more pointed snout than rhoms*...it doesn't look like a hollandi to me, I'd say rhom...either way it is a great idea to separate them.
> 
> 
> S. hollandi (Bolivia) = S. eigenmanni.


I was pretty sure Hollandi had more of hooked anal fin. Mine looked like his snout was more pointed than some of the rhoms I had, but given most of my rhoms were bigger. With the eigenmanni you are saying his snout is more pointed right?

or I guess you mean that Hollandi is now described as Eigenmanni

um did someone put the two posts I did together?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> colt Posted Today, 09:19 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Apr 20 2006, 02:03 AM)
> 
> QUOTE
> ...


What I am stating is, the S. hollandi was described from a young S. eigenmanni according to M. Jegu, 2001.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

ah I see what you are saying


----------



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLO
So, do you think that the are serrasalmus rhombeaus, how big can the grwo, I read that they can measure 35cm (13.77 inch) , Is that true.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

LEO SOL said:


> HELLO
> So, do you think that the are serrasalmus rhombeaus, how big can the grwo, I read that they can measure 35cm (13.77 inch) , Is that true.


In the wild they tend to grow even bigger than that but Rhoms are slow growers so it takes a lot of years to get huge...anyway for many reasons (mostly water conditions) Rhoms won't get so big in the home aquaria...







!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you still have them in the same tank together?


----------

